# Greetings from Vikings territory!



## dveldh (Sep 25, 2008)

That would be Minnesota's West Coast in Moorhead, right next to Fargo, ND. Started last year with an ECB for a couple runs, decided I'd like to try a sideburner and found one on closeout from Wal-Mart. Did a few runs at ribs, tenderloins and chickens and decided it was too small, but the approach I liked. Picked up a Char-Griller Pro on sale at Menards and have been making mods based on what I've been reading from the more experienced hands here. My girlfriend has been questioning my getting into this (but she still loved the chicken!). I'm thinking this is something to help me with one of my worst bad habit--impatience. This weekend will be the seasoning and first run on the Char-Griller, so hopefully the spare ribs survive.

DV


----------



## wutang (Sep 25, 2008)

Smoking will definately teach you some patience-You can't be in a hurry with a 10 lb pork butt on the smoker.  Welcome to SMF and by the way--GO BEARS!!


----------



## erain (Sep 25, 2008)

welcome to smf from fellow minnesotan!!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF from Wings World  :{) All your answers are here, and maybe some Questions you can help with too!  Enjoy!


----------



## supervman (Sep 25, 2008)

Well SKOL! 
GREAT to have another Purple Brother here! 
You'll love this place. 
Vman


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It's a great place.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome DV.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 25, 2008)

Dveldh
Glad you joined us; Welcome !!!

I just moved from Fargo after living there 22 or 23 years.....


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Congrats on the new smoker. You will find lots of info here as well as some awesome recipes. Seems our other halves always think we're nuts until they start tasting all the great stuff we smoke. Of course it takes even longer for them to get used to us taking Qview 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## daboys (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to smf DV. Pretty soon your girlfriend will have the camera all ready for you as soon as the food comes off the smoker.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Dveldh


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad to have you as part of the SMF. Plenty of great ideas and experiences from friendly folks. Enjoy.


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## vlap (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## grothe (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad to have you here Dveldh...Welcome!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome Dveldh, glad to have you here. :)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2008)

Another case of too little for what comes! Like I always say, when you choose yer size, get the next size bigger!LOL


----------



## minn.bill (Sep 29, 2008)

Allways good to welcome another minnesotin.


----------



## kookie (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard neighbor................Glad to have you here................


----------



## bassman (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  You will enjoy your time here.  Lots of helpful folks here ready to answere any questions.


----------

